# And you guys think ohio waters are bad?



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)




----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

haha!! wonder how many fights happen a day out there! seriously tho whats the fun in that??


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm confused, you think this is near a river mouth or what?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

This is the Lake Erie beach adjacent to the Trout Run Hatchery in Pennsylvania. Don't knock it unless you have experienced it. It is totally different than the crowded conditions around here and I have never experienced anyone getting into an argument, much less a fight. When a steelhead is hooked you hear fish on and then hard right or hard left. The fishermen in the direction of travel take in their lines until the fish is turned and heading past them in the opposite direction. This goes on until the fish is landed or lost. Majority of the fishermen use flyrods and you fish straight out in front of you. 
The stream on which the hatchery is located flows into Erie here and is crowded with steelhead like you see salmon in Alaska. You are not permitted to fish the stream or within so many feet of the flowing discharge into the lake. 
I wouldn't want to fish here on a regular basis but it is a different and fun experience a couple times a season. Lot of commoradere and "togetherness".   Try it at least one time.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I rather fish away from people. I like to get out and enjoy the outdoors and experience nature. also I fly fish so it be hard to cast with all those people around me. to each his own tho. I am more of of outdoorsmen than fishermen I guess.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I just love when guys post this kind of stuff...Yeah, all streams in PA are just like that, might as well just stay in OH and fish.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

That's what I figured.........I'll stick to the rock and v.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Short drift I'll knock it cause most of us do not need to catch a steelhead that bad! They are supposed to be 50 yards from the mouth of trout run!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Show up at this spot in March when the trib temps begin to rise above the lake temps = slaughter on steelhead day.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

steelheader007 said:


> Short drift I'll knock it cause most of us do not need to catch a steelhead that bad! They are supposed to be 50 yards from the mouth of trout run!


=======================================================
Just thought I would tell members what and where regarding Trout Run. Me and the friends I went there with have never "needed" to catch a steelhead or any of the other gamefish we have sucessfully pursued for the last 60 plus years.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Nice to know shortdrift. We are a dying breed, you know, the one's that do not NEED to catch steelhead. I look around more and more when I go out and see the same people keeping two or more fish every time, depending on if they are alone or not. I truly believe that some of these people count on steelhead to feed their families and such. I on the other hand keep a female every time I need eggs, that's it......the rest I let go for Archman to catch!


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

It's all about the obsession of steelhead fishing. I can tolerate the crowds when your hooking into fish. You can't imagine fishing an area like Trout Run, open waters, fish run like crazy and test your fly skills the the limit. Come Sept. in Ohio when you guys are just thinking about chome, rivers are low, no flow, no rain, blown out fall I've already landed a boat load of fish from PA. Which stupid me I continue to pay the out of state license. 

PA just drives me nuts with limited, over crowded access but I tolerate because I love to chase chrome. The rivers put me into numbers of fish where I can experiment and learn techniques that help me fish Ohio rivers when they are fishable. We are just lucky enough to live in an area where the average steelhead hooks up can be upto 2 an hour, think of the poor souls out west where they barely hook into 2 a day in some rivers.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Trout Run is only one of the many steelhead fishing opportunities that PA has to offer. Even though PA does not have as many tribs to the lake as OH does, I can assure you that this type of fishing is truely an exception to steelhead fishing. I personally do not fish trout run simply because I choose not to fish in this manner. I sure don't knock it, however, because I know some guys who enjoy this style of steelhead fishing and good for them. There are a lot of common mis-conceptions about PA steelhead fishing, and thats fine, because most people who fish it all season know how it really is....you guys all see the fall runs of steelhead fishing pressure which can certainly be overwhelming. Believe me, I've seen some of those eastern OH streams get hammered pretty hard in the spring runs. And at what percentage, per season are your streams even fishable? It sure is pretty nice to be able to fish a PA stream 2 days after its been blown out where OH streams take up to a week, maybe two. 

I don't let crowds bother me much though, especially because I have put my time in over the years and I have always managed to find someplace to get away from large crowds and better yet, catch fish.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I second what ShutUpandFish says. Although some spots in Pa get crowded. I've always been able to hike a bit and have sections to myself. Seems the Pa guys don't go as mobile as us. I think the Rock can be more crowded at times...

I've never fished Trout Run though - looks like it could be fun with my kayak.


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

The last time I was there I got skunked , last 4 times the nephew and I were the only ones fishing.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Bottom line is when you really want to fish you go where ever it is fishable. When there is a bad rain today, tomorrow is blown here, but elk or 20 mile may be prime. Its all relative just like how public access spots on rocky get packed its the same at elk. Venture off the path and find fish.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

i prefer to fish in isolated scenic areas but enjoy fishing in those situations...

I have heard all the horror stories about olcott then I went and caught giant browns and salmon with anglers that could not have been more respectable and considerate... I did see a boy keep a giant snagged brown but that is happening all over the isolated areas you just don't see it...Had the exact same experience maumee...Heard all the horror stories but those are two of my most memorable trips with my first 10lb+ walleye and biggest fish with a 30#+ salmon...

We should all learn to not judge anything until you experience it...
I have friends that when I tell them of one of my fishing trips that I froze my ass off or went out in waders on 98 degree summer day for fish they look at me like I am an idiot but they would never even give it a chance think about that...


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

carpman so what if they keep 2 fish everytime they go thats what they are there for


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

It's not against the law, so there is nothing I can say about that. This and the before statement is my opinion. ODNR stocks these fish so we can go spend money in north east ohio, boost the economy, and have a good time. Not to have the fish population wiped out every year by people who need the fish to live. Strictly opinion!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Carpman said:


> It's not against the law, so there is nothing I can say about that. This and the before statement is my opinion. ODNR stocks these fish so we can go spend money in north east ohio, boost the economy, and have a good time. Not to have the fish population wiped out every year by people who need the fish to live. Strictly opinion!


PA spends more money 

But I agree with you. What you mean is WE spend the money (through taxes, license fees, etc). I think I'd rather just buy em all a few pounds of burger.

edit: If they (those who release said fish) really felt it was a problem, they'd do it at 2 a.m. on a week day or some such similar time, or just not tell anyone when they were gonna do it and dump em all at once, or take them out on a boat and release them. There's a thousand ways to keep those ppl from fishing for them, and since the DNR takes none of those steps, I would bet it isn't wiping the population out as bad as you think.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Highly dought that people keeping 2 fish when they go out is going to Wipe Out the fish population. Especially when these are stocked fish. I've been fishing them since the 70's and have only seen the population increase even though more have been harvested every year. I have absolutely no problem keeping 2 fish when I go out as I happen to like the way they taste if prepared right, and are great in the smoker too. Let me ask you this what do you do with the fish you take the eggs from? Do you eat it? Not trying to pick a fight just tired of the comments from the die hard catch and release guys that have something to say everytime someone keeps some fish to eat, yet they kill them for eggs. Kind of hypocritical to me. When I have enough in the freezer they go back when I want some more I keep them thats what fishing is all about. Just myopinion.
Triple -J


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

That's cool triple, and many people do that! I was just voicing an opinion, and I also respect yours. And, yes, I eat the fish I take eggs from, but many people do not!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Heck, everytime I go steelhead fishing thats what it looks like!!!!

Im just lucky I guess. Thats why I gave it up...


----------

